# Gaming PC für 500€



## Preadalien (8. Oktober 2014)

*Gaming PC für 500€*

Hi Leute,

würde gerne eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, da ich mich in der Welt der Hardware nicht wirklich auskenne. 

Zu meinem System:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3000 MGz
Mainboard: Gigabyte EX38-DS4
Chipsatz: Intel X38
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR2-SDRAM
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 6870
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX 750W
Betriebssystem: Windows 8 Enterprise Professional 64bit
Gehäuse: Termaltake Soprano

Ich würde das ganze gerne etwas aufrüsten, habe aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung davon. 500€ wären bei mir momentan drin, hätte aber eine Schmerzgrenze von 600€ wenn die 100€ dringend notwendig sind.
Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören und sagt einfach bescheid wenn ihr noch mehr Infos braucht.

Achja, würde halt gerne wieder aktuellere Spiele zum laufen bringen können da diese für mich momentan so gut wie unspielbar sind

Bis bald

Preadalien


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

Also, nur aufrüsten, nicht ALLES neu? Gehäuse und Netzteil wirst Du ja übernehmen können. Kannst Du mal messen, wie lang Deine 6870 ungefähr ist und wieviel länger eine neue Grafikkarte sein "darf", bevor sie vorne beim Festplattenkäfig kollidieren würde?

Hast Du eine Festplatte mit SATA-Anschluss, die Du auch übernehmen kannst, oder hast du keine mehr bzw. willst sowieso lieber ne neue?


Mein Tipp:

Mainboard zB MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ca 70€
CPU Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ca. 175€
RAM Speicher mit Typ: DDR3, Kitgröße: ab 8GB, Speichertakt ab 1600MHz, Mindestspannung: 1.50V, Maximalspannung: 1.50V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kannst an sich direkt das erste Kit im Vergleich nehmen, 65€
Festplatte 1000GB Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  50€
Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  150€, die ist auch sehr kurz

Dann bist bei um die 500€ und kannst damit alles auf hohen bis maximalen Details in FullHD spielen.  

FALLS Du mehr ausgeben willst, vlt auch zB keine neue Festplatte: für 30€ mehr bekommst Du eine AMD R9 280 (180€), die ist 15% schneller als die 270x, und für ca 220-230€ gibt es nochmal 15% schneller eine AMD R9 280X. Und was auch eine sehr nette Sache wäre: eine SSD. 120GB kosten ca 60€, damit wird der Windows-Alltag viel schneller - lies mal hier   wobei die Modelle/Preise inzwischen etwas anders sind - ich würd diese A-DATA nehmen ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-128GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , falls Du Dir eine SSD gönnen willst. Da ist auch ein Adapter dabei, um die in einem normalen Festplatten-Einschub einzubauen, denn Dein Gehäuse ist schon sehr alt, das hat sicher noch keinen 2,5 Zoll-Schacht für SSDs (gleiche Größe wie Notebookfestplatten)

Ach ja: falls Du noch den Monitor mit dem alten VGA-Standard betreiben, dann bestell Dir lieber ein DVI-Kabel mit - ich hoffe, Dein Monitor hat DVI? Hier die beiden Anschlussarten als Bild http://www.allmystery.de/i/t86c13f_vga_dvi_card.jpg


----------



## Preadalien (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Festplatte hat SATA Anschluss deswegen lass ich die mal noch drinn, werd mir nächsten Monat vielleicht mal ne neue gönnen.

Die Graka is 25,1 cm lang und hat noch gut 2,8 - 3 cm platz bis zum Festplattenkäfig, also würd ich mal sagen so 2, 5 cm länger darf sie sein sollte aber nich mehr sein.
Achja das hatte ich noch vergessen ich hab die Graka 2 mal hab die 2. letzte Woche geschenkt bekommen. hab da mal gelesen das man beide zusammen verwenden kann?

Mit der SSD warte ich dann noch bis nächsten Monat klingt aber nach ner guten Sache.

Die besseren Grafikkarten werd ich mir noch überlegen müssen.

DVI hab ich schon, aber wäre da nicht HDMI besser?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst natürlich erst mal die 6870 behalten und schauen, ob sie Dir reicht.  Aber zwei davon zu koppeln, also: das geht zwar, aber dann musst Du vielleicht sogar noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen, obwohl deines an sich reichen wollte, und hast aber definitiv mehr Strombedarf. Und die Leistung verdoppelt sich dabei NICHT. Zudem ist es wichtig zu wissen, ob die Karten 1 oder 2GB RAM haben. Erstens müssen beide Karten an sich möglichst identisch sein, und zweitens addiert sich das RAM nicht. 1GB RAM wären dabei dann heutzutage war arg wenig.

EINE R9 270X wäre ca 80% schneller als eine 6870, und eine zweite 6870 ergibt vlt +60-70% Leistung - d.h. ohne neues Netzteil => 0€ für nicht ganz die Leistung der 150€-teuren 270X. Gebraucht bringen die 6870 wiederum je 50-60€, also 120€ wären vlt drin - dafür bietet die R9 270X halt etwas mehr Leistung UND weniger Stromverbrauch. UND auf jeden Fall 2Gb RAM.


Wegen HDMI und DVI: das ist vom Bild her identisch, nur die Steckerform ist anders, und bei HDMI kann per Norm auch der Ton übertragen werden.


----------



## Preadalien (8. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar dann hab ich wieder was gelernt 

und könntest du mir den RAM und die arneren Grakas nochmal verlinken?
und vielleicht n Tipp welchen Händler ich nehmen sollte?


----------



## iPol0nski (8. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du eine komplett Zusammenstellung willst würde ich dir diese hier empfehlen!

1 x http://geizhals.de/686480]Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1101440]Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)
1 x http://geizhals.de/723497]Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1079712]ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1111359]ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1019391]LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x http://geizhals.de/1158609]Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster
1 x http://geizhals.de/636303]Thermaltake Germany Series Munich 430W ATX 2.3 (W0391RE)
Bei den Preisen ist nicht immer der Versand inbegriffen!

Wenn du noch dein altes Gehäuse bzw. Festplatte usw. hast kannste dir vielleicht sogar nen i5 einbauen!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

Preadalien schrieb:


> Alles klar dann hab ich wieder was gelernt
> 
> und könntest du mir den RAM und die arneren Grakas nochmal verlinken?
> und vielleicht n Tipp welchen Händler ich nehmen sollte?



ich nehme gern hardwareversand, solltest dann aber unbedingt die links im Preisvergleich nehmen. mindfactory ist auch gut.

Wenn die Tipps von ipolonski hinkommen, dann wäre sogar eine R9 280 drin UND ein core i5, wenn Du Gehäuse und Netzteil und Festplatte übernimmst - aber die Asus R9 280 ist wohl zu lang! Wenn das stimmt mit deiner Messung, dann hast Du eher 28cm Platz, die Asus ist aber klar über 28cm. hier, diese wäre etwas über 26cm: Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) 

RAM hat ipolonski verlinkt.


----------



## Preadalien (8. Oktober 2014)

ok super  danke euch beiden 

nur eine Frage noch.. is da ein großer Unterschied bei der MSI und der ASRock?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

Nö, das sind beides gute Motherboards. Beim ASRock gibt es auch viele positive Meinungen bei mindfactory zu sehen.


----------



## Preadalien (8. Oktober 2014)

ok super danke 
dann geh ich mal einkaufen ^^


----------



## Preadalien (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so alle Teile sind da und läuft alles super , also danke für die guten Tipps.
Jetzt würd ich gerne erneut eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, unzwar hätte ich gerne noch ein neues Laufwerk und ein neues Gehäuse (sollte optisch auch n bissi was hermachen  )
dazu werde ich mir auch noch eine SSD kaufen aber die habt ihr mir ja schon verlinkt. würde für das Laufwerk und Gehäuse so ca. 150 € erübrigen können.
Laufwerk darf auch gerne tolle funktionen haben wenn das bei dem Budget drin is. 

Freue mich auf eure schnellen Posts ^^

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Also, Gehäuse quasi 50-60€ ? Was verstehst Du unter "optisch was hermachen" ?


----------



## Preadalien (20. Oktober 2014)

ja genau.
Ähm naja soll halt kein 0815 Gehäuse sein darf gerne optisch einfach gut aussehen und nicht einfach nur so ein viereckiger block.
Also LEDs darf er haben, Sichtfenster, natürlich auch zusätzliche Anschlüsse usw.
Es soll halt nach nem Gaming PC aussehen und nicht nach einen normaler Arbeitscomputer.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht ein Sharkoon T28, wird immer gern genommen sharkoon t28 in PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

